# Any Difference Between UK/European Headlights and US Headlights?



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello All- This is my first post in the Audi Forums.....I recently purchased a 2000 AUDI TT 180q. It has a Two Face Harvey Dent thing going. Right side of the car is great while the left side has seen better days. I'll post pictures if necessary.

I need to replace the Driverside Headlight as the current one is two tubes of clear silcone away from being destroyed. Is there any difference between the UK/European Headlights and the US Headlights? I checked the UK EBay and they have headlights at half the cost. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

if you buy from ebay.de in germany they will be left=hand-drive , but they will not have the reflectors .
so , if you buy from anywhere in europe you will need to buy a pair and run your car without reflectors (or mod your existing light to remove and paint the same finish) , plus you will have to deal with shipping . this is likely to cost the same as the price of the lamp .

in short , search the classifieds on here ....


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

ian c - U.K. said:


> if you buy from ebay.de in germany they will be left=hand-drive , but they will not have the reflectors .
> so , if you buy from anywhere in europe you will need to buy a pair and run your car without reflectors (or mod your existing light to remove and paint the same finish) , plus you will have to deal with shipping . this is likely to cost the same as the price of the lamp .
> 
> *in short , search the classifieds on here* ....


Thanks for the prompt reply. I've searched through the classifieds on here and on audiworld/zine- Headlights are usually the first things sold. But I will continue to search. Thanks again.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

there have been quite a few breaking cars recently .
allways worth checking them threads out .
i've also seen them go for as little as $50 on ebay for non-xenon (simply bolt the bits on if yours has them)

there are also some lenses being made if that's all you need and can wait .

i also know a couple of guys who have spare inserets so they can remove the reflectors without loosing use of the car . once finished , they will probobly have there old inserts for sale .
i want to go this route , and there have been people on here giving the inserts away , but i'm allways too slow 

what exactly is wrong with the lamp ?


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

ian c - U.K. said:


> there have been quite a few breaking cars recently .
> allways worth checking them threads out .
> i've also seen them go for as little as $50 on ebay for non-xenon (simply bolt the bits on if yours has them) *They have sets for $350 which wouldnt be bad but theyre the "R8" LED styled lights. Not sure how they will look on the car although I'm certain it would be better than what I have now.*
> 
> ...


I bought the car dirt cheap knowing I would need to replace a few items- Not a big deal. Then I realized that finding parts for the TT isnt as easy my MK4. I need to replace the hood, ds fender, ds headlight, and bumper. I found the fender for a decent price and in my color. The hood I found was $800 :banghead: and not my color. The cost of the parts I need will be more than what I paid for the car lol.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

i may be looking for a passenger side .
i wont know until i get back to the car and see if it can be polished back .

the hardest thing with ebay is knowing what words to search so you dont have to look through 10000000 pages of bulbs !! 

i searched audi tt headlight used , and found you this ....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/03-A...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

it might not be the cheapest on there , but so many people use different words ... headlamp , headlifght , front lamp etc. then you've got the spelling mistakes to search through ... its a nightmare !!


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

ian c - U.K. said:


> i may be looking for a passenger side .
> i wont know until i get back to the car and see if it can be polished back .
> 
> the hardest thing with ebay is knowing what words to search so you dont have to look through 10000000 pages of bulbs !!
> ...


Pages and pages of bulbs on a netbook was driving me nuts.....Also, you have made my day posting that link.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

hood :
watch out for shipping costs due to size .
it might work out cheaper to pay more with free shipping , or hang on for one local to appear on here ....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AUDI...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2008...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories



other parts needed : same rules apply 

you can also just search audi tt used , and find all the people breaking audis and getting round ebay rules by advertising say a wheelbolt for a dollar , and saying contact us for other parts 


i honestly believe here is your best bet if youre in no rush due to guys breaking cars , having spare parts , fitting bodykits etc., unfortunately wanted ads dont really get a good response , so you have to keep watching the for sale ads .


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

My username fits lol. Thanks man much appreciated.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

no problem .
post some pics .......


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, it might take a little while but you should be able to piece that back together.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

misternoob said:


>


looks ok as it is .
i kinda like cars with the headlight washers smoothed over .


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

have you called audi for price on hood or bumper...dont bother for the light. i got an unpainted driver fender for $200. might be a waste of time but worth a try. if there is a dealer near you, you dont have to ship anything.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

i think you'd get that fixed and looking good in a day and for less than $1000 . 
easy , bolt-on parts if you can get them in the same colour .

bear in mind the damage you can't see .
it will probobly need a front bumper alloy bar and "alien" as a minimum ...


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

these are cool , depending on which way you're going with the car and what the budget is ....

http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=TTM1-V1&Category_Code=TTM1EB


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


>


 :laugh: Yea pretty much. I wonder if there is an after picture for that :laugh:


warranty225cpe said:


> Yeah, it might take a little while but you should be able to piece that back together.


yea thats what I'm hoping to do. :thumbup:



ian c - U.K. said:


> looks ok as it is .
> i kinda like cars with the headlight washers smoothed over .


Just trying to be different :beer:



zak2006 said:


> have you called audi for price on hood or bumper...dont bother for the light. i got an unpainted driver fender for $200. might be a waste of time but worth a try. if there is a dealer near you, you dont have to ship anything.


I actually found the fender for $125 so one item down. The light I found on ebay with the help of ian c for a very good price.



ian c - U.K. said:


> i think you'd get that fixed and looking good in a day and for less than $1000 .
> easy , bolt-on parts if you can get them in the same colour .
> 
> bear in mind the damage you can't see .
> it will probobly need a front bumper alloy bar and "alien" as a minimum ...


I'm thinking much cheaper if I get the parts for what Im thinking (which my thinking is :screwy. Labor is going to be peanuts as I'll do the work myself (bolting on etc.) with the help of my neighbors. I also have a couple of hook ups thanks to my cousin. But I'd rather do it myself.



ian c - U.K. said:


> these are cool , depending on which way you're going with the car and what the budget is ....
> 
> http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=TTM1-V1&Category_Code=TTM1EB


Im staying with the stock look for the time being.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

misternoob said:


> :
> I actually found the fender for $125 so one item down. The light I found on ebay with the help of ian c for a very good price.
> 
> 
> ...


if you allready have the fender and you have the light on its way , with the hood being alloy it will be easy to manipulate it so it doesnt catch (and damage) the new fender and light ....
you'll be driving then looking not as bad and not having to pray the light doesnt disintigrate on a bumpy road


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

ian c - U.K. said:


> if you allready have the fender and you have the light on its way , with the hood being alloy it will be easy to manipulate it so it doesnt catch (and damage) the new fender and light ....
> you'll be driving then looking not as bad and not having to pray the light doesnt disintigrate on a bumpy road


If it does fall apart while I'm driving I'll add it to the other car stories I have lol. :beer:


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

check www.car-part.com for your hood, I've seen hoods $500 and below on there  

There is a BIG difference with the Euro lights to the US lights. I have Euro lights on my car and the cut off is 10000000000x better than the US lights  I paid $700 for both lights shipped from ebay.de  One light from the stealership here is $900 :screwy:


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

markcorrado1 said:


> check www.car-part.com for your hood, I've seen hoods $500 and below on there
> 
> There is a BIG difference with the Euro lights to the US lights. I have Euro lights on my car and the cut off is 10000000000x better than the US lights  I paid $700 for both lights shipped from ebay.de  One light from the stealership here is $900 :screwy:


 I'll check out the website, thanks. I actually got a working light for 110 shipped .


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

markcorrado1 said:


> check www.car-part.com for your hood, I've seen hoods $500 and below on there
> 
> There is a BIG difference with the Euro lights to the US lights. I have Euro lights on my car and the cut off is 10000000000x better than the US lights  I paid $700 for both lights shipped from ebay.de  One light from the stealership here is $900 :screwy:


 Is it the projector that's the big difference?


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

Neb said:


> Is it the projector that's the big difference?


 and the reflectors...I think.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

different size areolas


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

What has italian food got to do with it??


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

misternoob said:


> and the reflectors...I think.


 well yeah the rest of the light is different but I didn't realize the actual projectors were. Maybe I'll have to find some..


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Misternoob!!! I've met you before. You sold my buddy a turbo and manifold and some other nonsense a while back at the arlington diner. There is a 180 tt at autohaas in paterson. It looks like it was in a "light" front end collision but the last time I was there the hood looked good. Grey interior by the way. Ask for Ramone if you call tell him AJ with the TT sent you. :thumbup:


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

MKllllvr28 said:


> Misternoob!!! I've met you before. You sold my buddy a turbo and manifold and some other nonsense a while back at the arlington diner. There is a 180 tt at autohaas in paterson. It looks like it was in a "light" front end collision but the last time I was there the hood looked good. Grey interior by the way. Ask for Ramone if you call tell him AJ with the TT sent you. :thumbup:


 lol...Hey man! I knew your username looked familiar! How did it work out for your friend? Well I hope and assume. 

I'll give them a call, again lol. I've been hounding them for a while until I started buying the mechanical crap that needs fixing...I had been talking with John about all of it. Made me feel a little better about buying the harvey dent project lol.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

did you see this ?????

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ood-and-Passenger-Side-Front-Fender-CHEAP-PNW


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

ian c - U.K. said:


> did you see this ?????
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ood-and-Passenger-Side-Front-Fender-CHEAP-PNW


Thanks man. I did see it. I found a black tt in amazing condition- no rear spoiler, amazingly clean. I'm trying to sell the tt and my gti in order to get it. Pretty sure that car is going to sell before I can sell the cars in which case i'll get the hood. The bumper I kind of sort of found lol. Thanks again Ian.

EDIT: Here's what the car looks like and the interior is just as clean. Mechanically sound. Needs nothing.


----------

